Ask HN: Should HackerNews support tags? - bootcat
======
detaro
some discussion from 2 month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14762904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14762904)

------
krapp
IMHO, yes. It would improve content discovery, which becomes more of a problem
as a forum like this scales in users and content speed. Lobste.rs has them no
one seems to mind, so I don't think an argument could be made that tags per se
would negatively affect quality. Similar stories can be cross-tagged by the
mods, and only the latest (or most popular) could appear on the front page,
acting as flood control. And, Hacker News already basically has tags with Show
HN, Tell HN, Ask HN.

A more interesting question might be, how hard would implementing tags be in
HN, given that it doesn't use a database?

------
mohdasim
yes, finally someone raised this :)

